# Choosing Books on "KINDLE" with Minimal or Realistic Praying......???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Choosing Books on "KINDLE" with minimal or realistic praying......???

Sooooo Before you have a Cow and go "Bat'spit" crazy........this has zero to do with God or Religion. It does have everything to do with choosing books where people are not praying five times in every paragraph.
Is there some rating system for novels that lists (on average) how many times people pray in each paragraph.....???
I have never met anyone who prays as much as some of these novels. I pray, I am fine with realistic praying in a novel, but I seem to be having a run of starting a novel, and in the first 20 pages they pray once, but shortly the characters are praying twice on each page, then several times in each paragraph.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure how this ended up in "Computer Questions". Request a moderator move this thread.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

What books are you reading that have that praying problem? (I don't recall a single book that I got from Amazon or Books-a-Million that have a single prayer in them...)


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

CajunSunshine said:


> What books are you reading that have that praying problem? (I don't recall a single book that I got from Amazon or Books-a-Million that have a single prayer in them...)


I don't recall mine having praying in them either but than I like sci-fi mainly


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

OK........It is the characters seem to be praying every few minutes.

EXAMPLE: Before he started down the stairs, he bowed his head and prayed that he would not fall. He then entered to kitchen area, where the meal was ready, his sister said, lets pray before we eat. When the table was cleared and they prepared to go to the meeting, they entered the car, and he said, "Lets pray for a safe journey, and a positive out come from the meeting". The meeting went well, and before they started the drive home he said, lets pray for a safe trip. When reaching home, and before entering the house, she said, "Lets lower our heads and pray there is there is no one hiding in the house.

That is an exaggeration.....but you get the idea.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a very spiritual Christian, but I would be annoyed to see an author going overboard on anything, including prayers. 

Maybe the author is deliberately writing for a religious group/genre? If this bothers you, ditch that author!


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> OK........It is the characters seem to be praying every few minutes.
> 
> EXAMPLE: Before he started down the stairs, he bowed his head and prayed that he would not fall. He then entered to kitchen area, where the meal was ready, his sister said, lets pray before we eat. When the table was cleared and they prepared to go to the meeting, they entered the car, and he said, "Lets pray for a safe journey, and a positive out come from the meeting". The meeting went well, and before they started the drive home he said, lets pray for a safe trip. When reaching home, and before entering the house, she said, "Lets lower our heads and pray there is there is no one hiding in the house.
> 
> That is an exaggeration.....but you get the idea.


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I read lots of Kindle books and the only thing that comes to mind for a solution for this is dont read that particular authors books. I like to read the historical and christian novels and havent yet had the problem you are describing but that would be bothersome for me also. I like a good read but I also want it to be realistic .


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I think there is a very large market for this type novel, and that is OK with me. It just kind'a tweaks me that I get 25 or 40 pages into the novel and then have to quit and find another.

Strangely I think the readers and market for these novels have a high response for rating novels five stars.

I was just hoping there was some clue (that I was not aware of) on the cover rating the novel.




CajunSunshine said:


> I am a very spiritual Christian, but I would be annoyed to see an author going overboard on anything, including prayers.
> 
> Maybe the author is deliberately writing for a religious group/genre? If this bothers you, ditch that author!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sour, it seems they always offer a "Look Inside" option on the upper left of the screen. You could take a short read there and see if there appears to be much of what you DON'T want.

Mon


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I do that........but as I say, often it does not start to get heavy into praying and other religious discussion till after 20 or 30 pages.

It is really not a big deal......I pay a flat 9.99 per month for all the books I want to read. It just get frustrating.




frogmammy said:


> Sour, it seems they always offer a "Look Inside" option on the upper left of the screen. You could take a short read there and see if there appears to be much of what you DON'T want.
> 
> Mon


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I try to avoid "Christian" novels for two reasons (and I am a church attending Christian). I don't like romances and most Christian books tend to be romances, and like you, I don't like the overt praying every few pages. Three or four times in a book when the protagonist has a decision to make, but not any more. 
As to figuring out which are overboard, I really don't know. I like clean novels without excessive violence, sex, or profanity so I tend to stick with authors I know or Cozy Mysteries. But the latter tends to be aimed more for women than men. Other than using the "look inside" feature, I really don't know how you can tell in advance.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't think of the last Kindle book I read (and I read 6-8 a month) that even mentioned prayer - what kind of books are you ordering?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds like at one time you clicked on the box "religious" books.

I subscribe to BookBub and there's a choice of type of books I want to read.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> I can't think of the last Kindle book I read (and I read 6-8 a month) that even mentioned prayer -* what kind of books are you ordering*?


Post SHTF novels (dystopia). I would like to read and study "Advanced Prepping and Survival skills for a long term post SHTF living situation. But I can't find any new information, beyond what I knew decades ago. At least reading "Post Apocalyptic" Dystopia, allows for new possible storylines of trigger events and how those could play out.

"Matt Bracken" novels would be a good example.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ahhhh...that explains it!

I have seen reviews at times that take an author to task for too much proselytizing/praying. Only thing you might do is give the reviews, especially toward the negative end, a read before you get the book. And you likely already do that......

Mon...PS...currently the type I like, too.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> Post SHTF novels (dystopia). I would like to read and study "Advanced Prepping and Survival skills for a long term post SHTF living situation. But I can't find any new information, beyond what I knew decades ago. At least reading "Post Apocalyptic" Dystopia, allows for new possible storylines of trigger events and how those could play out.
> 
> "Matt Bracken" novels would be a good example.


See the link in my signature


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you would like Matt Bracken's trilogy. The hero is a very reluctant "Non-hero" type female. Especially the first two books.




frogmammy said:


> Ahhhh...that explains it!
> 
> 
> Mon...*PS...currently the type I like, too*.


----------

